# Show Traffic Pictures!



## 612bv3




----------



## Zaqattaq

Bay Bridge?


----------



## AG

Is Highway 401 in Ontario a constant construction site or what? For an extremely busy roadway, it looks in pretty good condition.


----------



## kostya

5 lanes on one direction??? Usually bridges have 3 or 2 lanes per direction, or it's the first time i notice something like this


----------



## M.Poirot

kostya said:


> 5 lanes on one direction??? Usually bridges have 3 or 2 lanes per direction, or it's the first time i notice something like this


The 5 lanes going in the other direction are under the 5 lanes in the pic.


----------



## DrJoe

AG said:


> Is Highway 401 in Ontario a constant construction site or what? For an extremely busy roadway, it looks in pretty good condition.


Definitely is during the summer time, you can see that in 4 of the 6 pics I posted there are construction pylons out. The thing goes through cold winters, hot summers, and a constant flow of heavy traffic so it can get beat up pretty quickly.


----------



## VansTripp

zaqattaq said:


> Bay Bridge?


Yeah.


----------



## Peter_T

Vienna, Austria:

1.









2.









3.










4.










5.












Peter
(http://home.jtan.com/~ptunner/roads)


----------



## Peter_T

Paris, France:


1.










2.










3.










4.










5.










6.










7.










8.












Peter

(http://home.jtan.com/~ptunner/roads)


----------



## 612bv3




----------



## Zaqattaq

Traffic is a pretty big problem in Moscow


----------



## Zaqattaq

Cairo


----------



## arashi_1987

More Hong Kong...



















PEDESTRIAN TRAFFIC!










Tokushima, Japan


----------



## _tictac_

Impressive! Gotta love Hong Kong and Tokyo. :runaway:


----------



## staff

Any pics from Ströget, Copenhagen? Loads of pedestrians there.


----------



## unusualfire

Cincinnati

I-71









I-75


----------



## _tictac_

staff said:


> Any pics from Ströget, Copenhagen? Loads of pedestrians there.


Indeed, there are usually pedestrians all over the place along Stroget and the streets leading to it. Anyway, here you go! 
Did you know it's the longest pedestrian-only shopping street in Europe? Pretty cool!


----------



## staff

What is up with that Nike ball anyway? Nike Town under construction?

And, _tictac_, even if I'm not a CPH:er, I know that this is not Ströget!


----------



## eusebius

The Hague










As soon as the biker police shows up, the streets are cleared


----------



## Guest

*Sydney, Australia*


----------



## c0kelitr0

kostya said:


> 5 lanes on one direction??? Usually bridges have 3 or 2 lanes per direction, or it's the first time i notice something like this


i think the counterflow is underneath.


----------



## Jaye101

Worst Traffic pictures in this thread, TORONTO:


----------



## TO_Joe

*Bangkok vs. Mexico City*

I always think it's a contest between Bangkok and Mexico City for just being helplessly stuck there and not moving an inch!

But some of the North American ones are impressive for all 10 - 12 lanes of the freeway being totally jammed with thousands of cars in all directions flyovers and interchanges included. I am not sure which is worse -- Los Angeles's 405 or Toronto's 401.


----------



## richpol

Human Traffic in Manila.. hehe this was EDSA dos










EDSA highway has five lanes, 3 for private vehicles and 2 for buses connecting 6 cities of Metro Manila


----------



## RRC

São Paulo:


























[/URL]


----------



## firmanhadi

TO_Joe said:


> I always think it's a contest between Bangkok and Mexico City for just being helplessly stuck there and not moving an inch!


As the pictures below can attest. Jakarta wins hands down when it comes to the amount of time being wasted in traffic every day. :eek2:

_Freeway or Stuckway?_


_Why bother driving?_


_Even emergency vehicles can't go very far_


----------



## Anniyan




----------



## tykho

^^Hilarious,that's in India isn't it?


----------



## Zarkon

Milan


----------



## SE9

On the road in Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## Christerdom

whoa, this is hilarious. Very ironic, some tends to use motorcycle to get away of traffic, but this?



_tictac_ said:


> Taken by my friend the other day. I'm stuck somewhere inbetween...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, gotta love it though...
> :hilarious


----------



## londonindyboy

INDIA (DELHI)


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

The worst traffic in the World is in Mexico City and Los Angeles. But especially in Mexico City, government had to add a second level to the principal expressways because it was always clogged, even in some Sundays.


----------



## Sonic from Padova

From Padova


----------



## sts

A nice city for traffic:ROME,Italy!


----------



## firmanhadi

*Chicago*

PM rush hour in Michigan Avenue, Lake Shore Drive and... traffic jam of a different sort


----------



## gohcan

Amazing and incredible pics in here. I love this thread :master:


----------



## ryanr

_tictac_ said:


> Taken by my friend the other day. I'm stuck somewhere inbetween...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, gotta love it though...
> :hilarious


Thats insane! 

Here is Metro Manila in the early 90's (from Corbis)


----------



## Minato ku

paris traffic


----------



## James Foong

surprisingly paris traffic can be so chaotic. I din see traffic light on the pics too. is that traffics chaos are very common in paris?


----------



## firmanhadi

James Foong said:


> surprisingly paris traffic can be so chaotic. I din see traffic light on the pics too. is that traffics chaos are very common in paris?


 It looks pretty third world. Only the cars are nicer


----------



## vivayo

just an idea of Mexico City, some other forumers from Mexico City can add some.


----------



## 9462

The goverment has obviously overpopulated thease places


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Try to match this











Mumbai


----------



## Minato ku

firmanhadi said:


> It looks pretty third world. Only the cars are nicer


you are right the majority of paris taxi are mercedes E Class
2002 model of course.


----------



## bay_area




----------



## Bertez

^^That is mesmerizing


----------



## bay_area

irritating would be a more fitting word IMO..LOL


----------



## weill

Zarkon said:


> Milan


my brother just moved there!


----------



## Effer

Chicago


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## Zaqattaq

Bangkok


----------



## Zaqattaq

Tasmania, Australia


----------



## Parzival

nice traffic


----------



## Burnout 3

What is going on in Austraila!!!


----------



## malek

Saturday night, Sherbrooke blvd, Montréal.


----------



## HowardL

minato ku said:


> paris traffic


God, watching traffic in Paris, is like watching red blood cells flow through capillaries. So completely organic.


----------



## Handsome

Shanghai


----------



## bloodsaric

Phoenix, Arizona- USA

























Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## Kalitos

Berlin 

Loveparade

















after fall of the wall









Night


----------



## Kalitos

firmanhadi said:


> It looks pretty third world. Only the cars are nicer


The slums in Jakarta looks pretty third world to me (well, it is).


----------



## Red aRRow

*Karachi, Pakistan.*













































Thanks to our member 'swerveut' for the above pictures.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

St.Petersburg, Fl Howard Franklin Bridge Rush hour.


----------



## Minato ku

*Paris traffic* 

*Peripherique freeway*


































surrounded in red are the speed control ( I don't know the real work for this)


----------



## dallas

zaqattaq said:


> Traffic is a pretty big problem in Moscow



Can I ask, was traffic a problem before the end of communism? I have images of big wide boulevards with only politburo members in their Zil's zooming around. To many 70's spy flicks I guess with some Tom Clancy reading thrown in!


----------



## firmanhadi

Kalitos said:


> The slums in Jakarta looks pretty third world to me (well, it is).


 Why do you post this slum picture in a thread about traffic?? Are you *stupid*? or Do you assume I'm Indonesian?! I'm not! :hahaha:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl




----------



## Æsahættr

12 lanes in glidlock --- C-4 in Manila:


----------



## caglieri

In the middle of traffic










Santiago, Chile


----------



## Kalitos

firmanhadi said:


> Why do you post this slum picture in a thread about traffic?? Are you *stupid*? or Do you assume I'm Indonesian?! I'm not! :hahaha:


No,I'm not. I just wanted to show how a real third world country look's like. Because you seem to be *dumb* enough to judge about a country's traffic if it look/is third world or not.


----------



## Regio en USA

Monterrey, Mexico.


----------



## Regio en USA

Now, this is some traffic jam!!!



I think is in Florida, evacuating the southern tip of the state, just before a hurricane.


----------



## Minato ku

Regio en USA said:


> Monterrey, Mexico.



It looks like USA


----------



## Regio en USA

minato ku said:


> It looks like USA



As a matter of fact, the city is located only 145 miles south of the Texas border.


----------



## great prairie

Regio en USA said:


> Now, this is some traffic jam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think is in Florida, evacuating the southern tip of the state, just before a hurricane.


I think that is Houston because of the service roads


----------



## er_juli

^^ :yes: Yes, I saw that pic in a newspaper and it said 'Houston'


----------



## Regio en USA

great prairie said:


> I think that is Houston because of the service roads



I think you're right.

Thanks.


----------



## Metropolitan

minato ku said:


> *Paris traffic*
> 
> *Peripherique freeway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surrounded in red are the speed control ( I don't know the real work for this)


The traffic is actually very fluid on those picture. 10 minutes from Porte de Montreuil to Porte d'Italie isn't that much.


----------



## Metropolitan

Just an old funny pictures from Place de l'Etoile in Paris.


----------



## TipNTop

So strange... I drove few times on Place de l'Etoile, and even if it's true there's a lots of traffic, it's never a problem to pass here (whereas theres's no lane paint on the ground). It looks so strange from the air! I wonder me how many cars/hrs go here.


----------



## Minato ku

Metropolitan said:


> The traffic is actually very fluid on those picture. 10 minutes from Porte de Montreuil to Porte d'Italie isn't that much.



Yes isn't Paris traffic jam.


----------



## Minato ku

Regio en USA said:


> As a matter of fact, the city is located only 145 miles south of the Texas border.


145 miles it's big in europe.


----------



## columbusguy20

speaking of the place d' etoile(i hope thats right), why havent they painted lanes/lines for traffic. i was in paris last summer and we were in a taxi and it was a nightmare! and dont even try crossing that mess on foot! horrendous but beautiful to look at.


----------



## ryanr

A new one from Manila: Christmas Season Traffic


----------



## great prairie

minato ku said:


> 145 miles it's big in europe.


not that big in North America..


----------



## Metropolitan

great prairie said:


> not that big in North America..


I don't think there's such a difference between Europe and North America in here. 145 miles isn't that big in Europe, it's easily reachable, even to spend each weekends , but you don't make the distance every day.

I don't think there's such a difference considering that in one case or the other the transit time will be the same : about 2 hours by car. However, it's obvious that knowing countries in Europe have the same size as states in the US, it's obvious that it's more "exceptionnal" to be at 145 miles from a foreign country in the US than in Europe.


----------



## snot

^^
In France 145 miles is not much.
In Belgium it's huge!


----------



## great prairie

North America is alot larger then Europe so 145 miles doesn't feel quite as big here... In fact USA, Canada, and Mexico are larger then any european nation by alot except Russia. Texas is bigger then France.


----------



## Kalitos

Do you see the dark part's of USA ? That's Texas.


----------



## BinALAin

Kalitos said:


> Do you see the dark part's of USA ? That's Texas.


by the way, do you know where is the location of USA?


----------



## RAS85

zaqattaq said:


> Saigon?


JOE PATERNO!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaqattaq

Texas or USC will lose today and we will step into the National Championship, atleast we hope so.


----------



## great prairie

Kalitos said:


> Do you see the dark part's of USA ? That's Texas.




East Texas has alot of light, West Texas not so much. I believe something like 18 million out of 22 million live in East Texas.


----------



## Kalitos

BinALAin said:


> by the way, do you know where is the location of USA?


btw, do you know where Texas is ?


----------



## great prairie

http://lifedistilled.com/images/74/WF1.WORLD.JPG

http://www.mapsofworld.com/usa/usa-maps/world-map-usa-political.gif


----------



## firmanhadi

Kalitos said:


> No,I'm not. I just wanted to show how a real third world country look's like. Because you seem to be *dumb* enough to judge about a country's traffic if it look/is third world or not.


 Well, obviously you're too *dumb* to notice that I meant that as a joke (notice the smiley? duh..).


----------



## e2ksj3

Is this I-15 at the Cajon Pass in California?


----------



## Kalitos

firmanhadi said:


> Well, obviously you're too *dumb* to notice that I meant that as a joke (notice the smiley? duh..).


Ok, Mr. Firman*dumb*y, ever noticed that this ( :jk: ) means joke ?


----------



## firmanhadi

GreyX said:


> A new one from Manila: Christmas Season Traffic


 It looks like that even during regular weeknights, right?


----------



## firmanhadi

Kalitos said:


> Ok, Mr. Firman*dumb*y, ever noticed that this ( :jk: ) means joke ?


 It looks like you're digging a pretty deep hole for youself there. Keep on digging boy.

FYI, dumby is not english.


----------



## REYMAN

Looks like Monterrey to me. Not Mexico City. :cheers:


----------



## Kiev30

_*Kiev Traffic (Ukraine)*_


----------



## sapmi1

Stockholm, Sweden:










Gothenburg, Sweden:


----------



## DELCROID

These are from *Maracaibo, Venezuela´s *second largest city (2.5 M. aprox.):



































































































































































































































































































































.


----------



## sapmi1

Lot's of cars. 

The gas price in Venezuela is one of the lowest in the world because it's subsidized by the state, right?


----------



## DELCROID

Yes, gasoline is heavily subsidized making it the cheapest in the world: it costs about 0.12 US$ a Gallon, that is 0.03 US$ a Liter !!!! (1 Gallon = 3.7854 Lts.)...it´s even cheaper than water!!!


----------



## khoojyh

i like to watch traffic jam photo, its so awesome that so many cars get stuck!!! just i dont wish my self get stuck in the traffic. haha...


----------



## googleabcd

AG said:


> Is Highway 401 in Ontario a constant construction site or what? For an extremely busy roadway, it looks in pretty good condition.


No, if you have actually driven on 401 especially in spring and summer, you will find that there are lots of holes on the road. If your speed exceeds 160km, you can feel the road is not smooth.

The best roads I have seen are in German and China. 
In German, there is no speed limit on some highway.
In China, drivers don't care about the speed limit as they always drive higher than 200km/s with a crappy car. But the maintenance is excellent because all express/high ways in China are tolled.

Guangdong


----------



## emagdnim

googleabcd said:


> No, if you have actually driven on 401 especially in spring and summer, you will find that there are lots of holes on the road. If your speed exceeds 160km, you can feel the road is not smooth.


It's not that bad, some stretches are mildly bumpy. yoy still going 160km/h? with the new law now? Don't forget popo is cracking down on street racing anything over 50km over the speed limit and popo takes your license and car away:down:


----------



## Escher

*São Paulo - Brazil*


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Tallinn, Estonia:


----------



## xlchris

Dutch highways;



Chriszwolle said:


> It's gonna be fun, 15km of this view:





Chriszwolle said:


> As busy as always on the soutbound A2:





Chriszwolle said:


> Traffic jam hotspot # 1:





Chriszwolle said:


> These shots were taken with extreme zoom:
> 
> 1. From interchange Hattemerbroek. The two signs are over 1 kilometer apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Same location.


----------



## wapo5050

crazy pic lol


----------



## Patrick

some snowy village pics from Germany i took this april:



Patrick said:


> the reason why cloverleafs are the most used form is because it is the cheapest (my guess). you only need to build one bridge. some regions are full of cloverleafs, just check out the area around Mannheim/Ludwigshafen or the entire Rhein-Ruhr-Area.
> 
> This morning, I needed 2 hours to drive to Koblenz (40km) just because of some few snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the white sign says: Eingeschränkter Winterdienst - Der Umwelt zuliebe, _Limited Winter Service - for environment's sake_


----------



## omevil

Bangkok


----------



## §A8

*Melbourne:*


----------



## stevevance

Chicago traffic


----------



## Muttie

Casablanca (Morocco)


----------



## NordikNerd

Traffic in Odense, Denmark.


----------



## hammondi

I was in paris last summer and we were in a taxi and it was a nightmare! and dont even try crossing that mess on foot! horrendous but beautiful to look at.


----------

